# [SOLVED] PC won't recognize router?



## corellaco

Hi guys!

So the other day I bought a ps3, and after playing around with it for a few days I thought I'd like to connect it up to the internet. I ended up buying a Netgear WGR614v8 54Mbps Wireless Router so I could have both the pc and the ps3 connected at the same time, although I'm running it all wired, not wireless. 

I followed all the instructions on setting it up and, although I'm no tech wizard by any means, I figured it was all pretty straight forward. It comes with a setup cd with guides you through the setup process so there's pretty much no way you can screw it up. All the correct lights are on and green, yet I have no internet access. 

I can't seem to access the router from the computer... I can't login to the default http://www.routerlogin.net or anything. I've tried using different ethernet cables, though i knew it wouldn't make any difference. 

Any ideas? Could the router be faulty?

Cheers.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: PC won't recognize router?*

Let's get one computer working first.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## corellaco

*Re: PC won't recognize router?*

Ok, I just did that. Here's what I got. 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-C6B5E4EABC>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-c6b5e4eabc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : vic.bigpond.net.au

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vic.bigpond.net.au
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-A1-4B-1C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.23.236.66

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-C6B5E4EABC>


----------



## johnwill

*Re: PC won't recognize router?*

Now it's time to fix your DHCP setting.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## corellaco

*Re: PC won't recognize router?*

You're a godsend Johnwill!!

Thanks so much for your help... everything seems to be working fine now.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: PC won't recognize router?*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

